# Maxim HealthCare



## dewittk2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Maxim HealthCare in their job search? They have called me for an assignment - just want to make sure they are legit? This would be a work from home 6mos. to 1 yr. position.


----------



## rlamprea01 (Mar 28, 2012)

They are legit.


----------



## aland000 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Maxim*

THEY are legit!!


----------



## msboyce (Apr 3, 2012)

*Remote Coding Company*

Has anyone heard or worked for Healthcare Data Solutions out of California? If so what was your experience? Please advise...


----------

